
TwistyMol:A minimal molecular viewer in JavaScript & Canvas - bd
http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~noel/blog/molecproc/multitwistymol.html
======
bd
Here is accompanying blog post:

[http://baoilleach.blogspot.com/2009/01/turn-turn-turn-
twisty...](http://baoilleach.blogspot.com/2009/01/turn-turn-turn-twistymol-
ready-for.html)

And here is a newer version (called TwirlyMol):

[http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~noel/blog/molecproc/twirlymol.ht...](http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~noel/blog/molecproc/twirlymol.html)

[http://baoilleach.blogspot.com/2009/01/twistymol-is-dead-
lon...](http://baoilleach.blogspot.com/2009/01/twistymol-is-dead-long-live-
twirlymol.html)

Though later version uses dojox.gfx [1] instead of Processing [2], which gives
better Explorer but worse Firefox performance.

[1] <http://docs.dojocampus.org/dojox/gfx>

[2] <http://ejohn.org/blog/processingjs/>

